# Simulador PLC



## tesla (Nov 9, 2009)

Hola, recien empiezo en esto de la automatizacion, los pequeños trabajo que he hecho los he realizado simulando en logica cableada, ahora quiero pasar a la logica programable o plc para poder seguir avanzando, tengo el simulador s7_200 y el microwin que creo ya estan desfasados, quisiera saber si alguien me puede brindar algun manual para poder plasmar mis proyectos en plc.
Gracias por su aporte en cuanto siga mejorando seguire comentando mis avance.


----------



## krit (Nov 9, 2009)

Aunque dispongo de muchos manuales no te los podria enviar por el tamaño que ocupan, pero ello no es problema ya que tu mismo los puedes descargar de la pagina de Siemens.
http://support.automation.siemens.c...=es&objid=10805397&subtype=133300&caller=view


----------



## tesla (Nov 9, 2009)

Gracias lo estoy viendo ahora mismo.


----------



## SuperRastas (Nov 11, 2009)

te recomiendo el siemen logosoft V5 o la V6, estan muy completos, te puedo pasar el 5 si quieres, aparte me han pedido por mp que postee ejercicios, ya que di la idea en un post anterior y no me hicieron mucho caso en el pero si recibi mp's, tate atento si quieres


----------



## erwinchicana (Feb 16, 2012)

Hola amigos saben yo estoy llevando un curso de automatización con el logosoft, pero hay cosas que no me quedan muy claras, así que me gustaría saber si me pudieran ayudar con algún manual, o mejor aun con unos ejercicios resueltos si tuvieran, para hacerme una ayuda.
gracias de antemano.


----------



## pablo122 (Mar 9, 2022)

hola, buenas.

¿Sabrian alguna pagina donde se encuentren problemas de señales analogicas para Logosoft Confort o algun archivo, para practicar y saber hacerlos?

Gracias de antemano, un saludo


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 9, 2022)

Me imagino que en la vida real, tendras miles de variantes.
Quizas puedas colocar en google "problemas con..." Y mira lo que sale


----------



## pablo122 (Mar 9, 2022)

Hola, digo enunciados para hacer y practicar de Logosoft Confort de analogica


----------

